# Nici o persoană aflată la bord nu a fost rănită (Double negation?)



## SerinusCanaria3075

Eu am găsit acesta dintre un articol:

_*Nici *o persoană aflată la bord *nu* a fost rănită_.

From here (2nd paragraph)

Isn't this considered double negation and if so, is it allowed in Romanian?


----------



## Kraus

Yes, it is a double negation, but it's allowed. I think it's even compulsory.


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Really?  Wouldn't _Nimeni a fost rănită_ be just as good? (rather than _Nimeni nu a fost..._)

Anyway, I guess it is all inherited from French.


----------



## Topa2007

It's: "Nimeni nu a fost RANIT!" without the final: "a"
In your example: "Nici o persoana la bord nu a fost ranita", you use "ranita" because "persoana" in Romanian is a feminine noun and therefore the "a" in ranitA is compulsory! 
And yes, in Romanian, double negation is very frequently used. "Nimeni" (Nobody/No one) IS negative as well. 

Hope this helps, 
Topa.


----------



## OldAvatar

Double negation is mandatory in Romanian, otherwise doesn't make much sense.


----------

